# good helmet?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

*helmets*

i got the bern barker with the peak on order, i get it tomorrow. havent rode in it yet, but its super comfy and looks sweet. another plus is that i can take out the liner and use it for wakeboarding in the summer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I see most people with Giro, but I got a Protec cause I liked the way it looked. None of the fancy design and aerodynamics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

yah i probly will go with something like urs rev, i like the classic styles


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Like boots, you don't pick the helmet, the helmet picks you. I suggest you just go to a couple of local boarding shops and try on as many different helmets as possible, then buy the one that fits you the best (no pressure points, but also fits snugly and doesn't move around). Sizes vary widely from company to company. Me? I have a Protec B2 Snow that I picked out just for the reasons listed above. Style wise, I would have preferred a different model, but then again, helmets aren't for style points.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone know if you can demo helmets at any resorts, i dont want to get a helmet with a whistling sound


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I rock the Smith Holt and its a pretty good helmet. It's also a convertible (you can take out the ear pads and lining) so you can take it to the skate park if you're into that sort of thing. It's pretty light and I don't have much to complain about it besides it doesn't fit too well with my oakley wisdom goggles. But then again, what helmet does?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I wear the R.E.D. Hi-Fi...most of the time I forget it's even on. It also keeps your ears toasty and the ventilation on top is nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Make sure to take your goggles with you! I didn't(duh!) and like kk21 said my oakley wisdom goggle didn't fit for crap.They really pushed down on my nose.So,now I love the helmet(Giro g10) so that means I'm off to get new goggles


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

The R.E.D. Trace is awesome. It's the one I wear when I feel like I need to wear a helmet. Very comfortable, lightweight, and looks like a skate helmet.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ive been very happy with my Giro G-10. It's saved me from a lot of bonks from lift bars and low flying branches.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

FilmerD said:


> The R.E.D. Trace is awesome. It's the one I wear when I feel like I need to wear a helmet. Very comfortable, lightweight, and looks like a skate helmet.



i got the trace audex, great helmet


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Leedom Prophet is a really nice one, fits my Spy Orbit's perfectly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

i ended up getting a giro S4 or something, fits really nice, I was going to get a Red but it was like 130$ so i got the Giro for 60$..... i'm cheap


----------



## ks5z (Dec 14, 2007)

I ended up getting a giro encore, but like somebody else suggested earlier, helmets should be treated like boots, go try on as many on as you can, until you figure out which helmets fit you're dome the best. I went to probably 5-6 different stores, and it quickly told me which helmets fit me well and what size I really wanted, and then went online to find out what colors were available and bought it online.


----------

